# Beavertail misquito or Hells Bay waterman



## Timucua_Outdoors (Oct 15, 2016)

I am very interested in a used waterman or a new misquito. One of the two will be my first skiff and I am stuck on which one to choose ,and would like to hear from y'all and see what you think. I would like to pick up one of the two for around 25,000. If anyone is near the Brunswick area with a waterman I could test let me know.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Mosquito.


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

One is proven, one is not. I've had both brands and ended with a HB. Chose wisely.


----------



## tibor25 (Apr 17, 2016)

Waterman


----------



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

I really like the Beavertail and the Hells Bay, but woukd chose the Mosquito over a waterman with a much older motor.


----------



## Timucua_Outdoors (Oct 15, 2016)

Which one could make more profit when I resell too. Correct me if I am wrong it won't hells bay restore there boats and motors? Kinda like the idea of the waterman because I won't feel as bad about messing up, but would also like the newer outboard and boat as well can't decide.One of you I going to have to convince me to one.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Those aren't apples to apples comparison. While a Waterman is a solid boat that has stood the test of time with great design (arguably the best hull ever made), a Mosquito is new. It is also a smaller skiff and you can customize, plus comes with a warranty on the hull and the engine. Those are BIG pluses.

Go fish each boat and see which one you like more for your style. If I were to go with a Mosquito, I would seriously have to compare a tiller to a side console. I would not get a 60 on it - I would go lighter to ensure super skinny draft. A 60 on a Waterman that has sponsons is a must.

Lastly, you have the decision of 20k+ for a used boat that may need work as opposed to a 20k+ for a new boat that will be built for you. Oh, and a new trailer. Don't forget that one as well....

Full disclosure, I have a 2006 B2 and would seriously have to consider redoing my boat or going with another model. I LOVE the Waterman hull.


----------



## Timucua_Outdoors (Oct 15, 2016)

The b2 has the same hull as the waterman?


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Didn't some of the first whips have a 25hp short shaft tiller?


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

18 HB waterman which I own is hands down the best boat I've ever owned. Mine has newer power with warranty. I like beavertail products but there's a big difference in the lay out (deck)of the b2 and the waterman. Mosquito looks nice have fun trying them out.


----------



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

I would never even consider the HB unless you are just a HB enthusiast... The comfort and confidence of owning something brand new would make that a no brainer for me ... I get dumping a pile of money into something you view as a collectors item if you have money to waste, but it doesn't sound like this is the case. .. BT builds great boats,, I wouldn't buy into the hype unless you have money to waste. .


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

I've been looking at the mosquito and vengeance (need to decide if going More family size or not). Anyone know what motor comes standard for the advertised 23K base price on Mosquito and Venegance?


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I am really digging the Mosquito. To me it is the perfect upgrade for my B2. Personally I would request a new tower design. Cant deal with the twisted legs style. And, dual pop up cleats or get it in the center. I am a picky mfer. But the design, hatches and available side console has me drooling for new. If I were to sell mine I would keep my Blue rock trailer and put the new one under the B2.
Question for new BT owners, are they propping them right or are you left with the guess work?


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Get the mosquito, don't become one of them


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Timucua_Outdoors said:


> Which one could make more profit when I resell too. One of you I going to have to convince me to one.


1. Owning a boat and the word "Profit" don't go hand in hand.
2. _"One of you I going to have to convince me to one". _ Please translate???


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

I've ridden the mosquito. It's sick. 

I've also ridden in HBs, and they're obviously fine, but the HB rabbit hole is fraught with peril. 

For my money, I'd buy new. Less time doing inevitable repairs equals more time on the water.


----------



## Bluwave (Nov 3, 2014)

I'd go with a used waterman, but I don't like buying anything new because of the initial depreciation. The waterman is a solid skiff and the resale price is holding pretty steady. You really can't go wrong either way.


----------



## Bluwave (Nov 3, 2014)

duppyzafari said:


> I've ridden the mosquito. It's sick.
> 
> I've also ridden in HBs, and they're obviously fine, but the HB rabbit hole is fraught with peril.
> 
> For my money, I'd buy new. Less time doing inevitable repairs equals more time on the water.


Could you explain the, "HB rabbit hole..."

I have yet to experience this.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Am I the only one who thinks the Waterman rides like a concrete park bench in chop?


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Rode on a Professional couple weeks ago and trust me it did not ride like a concrete park bench in a stacked-up 1 to 2 foot nasty chop on Aransas Bay with stiff 30+ mph winds out of the SE. Similar hull design. I thought it handled it relatively well for what these boats are designed for.


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

jmrodandgun said:


> Am I the only one who thinks the Waterman rides like a concrete park bench in chop?


If you don't know how to drive it, it sure does.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I guess this is what he meant by hells bay rabbit hole....


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

My impression of an 18' Gordon waterman was that it was fairly rough at 25-30mph in maybe 6-12" of chop but I'm used to much heavier aluminum boat. Granted, we were moving pretty fast in the Gordon but it did few bouncy.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

If a boat is going to float in 5 - 7 inches of water it will sacrifice in comfort when it gets nasty. If you understand how to drive it you can negate this to some degree but it will still have its limits.

I have never understood why pepole fixate on a boat floating in 5 inches, or 5.373 inches and then they turn around and bitch about how bad it rides and how wet it is.

This isn't directed at any one builder, it's just a fact of owning a skinny water skiff. If ride is a concern move up to an open water skiff like a marquesa, vantage, vengence...


----------



## kenb (Aug 21, 2015)

jmrodandgun said:


> Am I the only one who thinks the Waterman rides like a concrete park bench in chop?


Yes, IMO, you are. That hull rides very well in the Keys chop across the wide open bays. The Lenco trim tabs can tune it very well to the according sea conditions.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

el9surf said:


> If a boat is going to float in 5 - 7 inches of water it will sacrifice in comfort when it gets nasty. If you understand how to drive it you can negate this to some degree but it will still have its limits.
> 
> I have never understood why pepole fixate on a boat floating in 5 inches, or 5.373 inches and then they turn around and bitch about how bad it rides and how wet it is.
> 
> This isn't directed at any one builder, it's just a fact of owning a skinny water skiff. If ride is a concern move up to an open water skiff like a marquesa, vantage, vengence...


Absolutely true. The waterman we were in is amazing for poling the flats.


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

Bluwave said:


> Could you explain the, "HB rabbit hole..."
> 
> I have yet to experience this.


I've found opinions on old HBs to be disparate and quite strong, at times. Getting caught in that crossfire - especially as someone who might spend serious money on one - could be very disheartening AND not really inform the eventual decision.

That Rabbit Hole.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I think it comes down to what you, the op, is looking for. If you want a solid time proven hull that you'll have to work on WHEN you have a wiring issue or gel coat issues etc. plus motor issues that come up from older motors, then go for the hells bay. But if you want a skiff that you can customize from the factory, get warranty, and not have any concerns about anything other than if you're picking the right fly then the new skiff is more for you. 

When I was making my decision I had looked at several used hells bays, new beavertails, and new east capes but it came down to what skiff was right for me. It's not the skiff for everyone but I'm the only one that has to make sure when it gets wet that it'll perform how I need it to.


----------



## Tango1 (Oct 7, 2016)

I was just in the same spot as you deciding on my first skiff. Looked at loads of used boats; HBs, ECCS etc and while very nice the engine and maintenance concerns made me very nervous. There are probably some great used boats out there ready to fish, but the majority I shopped needed some work/close to needing work. Those that didn't need work were nearer to $35K-$38K used than the mid $20K-$30K range. The confidence that comes with the new Mosquito, new Suzuki with 6 yr warranty, ability to spec the boat and Will-Liz's commitment to customer satisfaction were very comforting. Shop and test everything you can, but do yourself the favor of visiting BT in person before buying.


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee (Sep 28, 2007)

Will and Liz are taking a pair of Mosquitoes over to the Lagoon this weekend for some filming and a Demo Day. If any of you East Coast guys want to check out the boats, side and center console, they'll be available at JB's Fish Camp on Sunday from 10 to 4.


----------



## Timucua_Outdoors (Oct 15, 2016)

If I were to get a waterman in the low 20s I will probably put a new motor on it , but the new boat with warranty would be nice. Also I need to consider resale and I would like to sell the boat after a couples of years for a good price. Beaver tail is really far away from were I am so I might go to the demo while there closer. Somebody needs to sell me one of the two skiffs!


----------



## Timucua_Outdoors (Oct 15, 2016)

I might go down to that because they are so far away. If I got a waterman I would proubaly put a new motor on it ,but a new boat wigs warranty would be nice. Which boat would be more stable? Somebody needs to give me some reasons to buy one of these boat please!


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

There's a Beavertail 1 in Daytona for sale for $16,000. I'm sure you could get it for a few k less and my understanding is that BT splashed the HB whipray/waterman hull... If you're planning on replacing the power anyway...


----------



## Timucua_Outdoors (Oct 15, 2016)

Did they do that with the misquito?


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Buy what works out best for the fishing you do and forget about resale. Buying or selling a boat is almost alway a money loosing deal. Like an automobile, boats are never an investment but more of a liability. The more you like it, the longer you will keep it and the less money you will loose


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

commtrd said:


> Rode on a Professional couple weeks ago and trust me it did not ride like a concrete park bench in a stacked-up 1 to 2 foot nasty chop on Aransas Bay with stiff 30+ mph winds out of the SE. Similar hull design. I thought it handled it relatively well for what these boats are designed for.


Who did you go with?


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Net 30 said:


> 1. Owning a boat and the word "Profit" don't go hand in hand.
> 2. _"One of you I going to have to convince me to one". _ Please translate???


Excellent post. If you are thinking "profit" you have picked the wrong hobby.

Get the right boat for the job. There is not a lot of "profit" in this industry - do it for the love of the sport. Sure, don't by a hoopty where you'll lose your butt, but both of those boats will hold their value.

And please tell us what decoder ring to wear to decipher your comments....


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Timucua_Outdoors said:


> Did they do that with the misquito?


Take a look at a HB Markeesa.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Well my thoughts on this are to just go with my gut on this one. Buying a new HB Pro with F70. Far as resale, I really intend to never sell the boat. Should be the last boat I ever buy which is why I want to go ahead with the HB. Gotta pay to play I guess...

For how I fish I think this boat will be the best all-around fit since the emphasis is overwhelmingly on extreme shallow water and for the times it is rough well just use the trim tabs and slow down. It'll be OK.


----------



## mwong61 (Jul 28, 2013)

coconutgroves said:


> ....Sure, don't by a hoopty where you'll lose your butt....


Man, I was really looking hard at the hoopty.....

M-


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

commtrd said:


> Well my thoughts on this are to just go with my gut on this one. Buying a new HB Pro with F70. Far as resale, I really intend to never sell the boat. Should be the last boat I ever buy which is why I want to go ahead with the HB. Gotta pay to play I guess...
> 
> For how I fish I think this boat will be the best all-around fit since the emphasis is overwhelmingly on extreme shallow water and for the times it is rough well just use the trim tabs and slow down. It'll be OK.


Do you think that you'll start a build thread for it? I'd like to see it.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Well if yall would be interested they said they would be sending pictures along the way so I can post up. Just sent initial deposit in today not sure when they will start on it.


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

commtrd said:


> Well if yall would be interested they said they would be sending pictures along the way so I can post up. Just sent initial deposit in today not sure when they will start on it.


For sure. Start a thread please.


----------



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

Seems like this thread got mixed with another.. one minute we are talking about 20k boats and now we are talking about build threads.. not sure what happened. .


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Whoops sorry didn't mean to hijack the thread. Will start another one when I have something to post.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Timucua_Outdoors said:


> I might go down to that because they are so far away. If I got a waterman I would proubaly put a new motor on it ,but a new boat wigs warranty would be nice. Which boat would be more stable? Somebody needs to give me some reasons to buy one of these boat please!


I don't know anything about the Mosquito but I fished a 06 Gordon 18 Waterman for nine years in all kinds of conditions in Texas bays. No transom cracks, loose hatches, or other major structural problems. I know someone in the Mosquito build line so when he takes delivery in December I can compare the two skiffs.


----------



## Timucua_Outdoors (Oct 15, 2016)

Okay thanks. There's a hellsbay guide that I might could get just don't know if I could get a new misquito for under 29k.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Limited time introductory prices on the Mosquito are $26,500 for a side console with Evinrude or Suzuki 60 and $28,000 for the center console. It's also offered with 30-hp power with either tiller or side console configuration. Those prices include a Peterson aluminum trailer but not any options or sales tax.


----------



## Timucua_Outdoors (Oct 15, 2016)

I would want a 40 or 50 hp center consol with a backrest and casting platform with lean bar, minikota and a simrad and live well


----------



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

Timucua_Outdoors said:


> Okay thanks. There's a hellsbay guide that I might could get just don't know if I could get a new misquito for under 29k.


If you are buying a new boat, the price you see is the "price".. When buying a used boat, especially a HB old enough to be bought in the 20K range, you won't know what the price was until you've owned it a year... Most used boats need work, especially older boats.. I recently bought a used boat (09) and that was a big part of my decision.. I spent more money than I wanted to because I don't enjoy working on things and didn't want to constantly be fixing things... With that being said, there still is a running list of stuff I should fix,(live well pumps and other small electrical things) but I haven't got around to it.. I've already rebuild my hydraulic steering cylinders, changed impeller, oil in the motor, oil in the lower unit, and some other electrical connections.. Some of that is just boat maintenance, but if you go new you won't have to do any of it!!!


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

I don't know why our forum regulars are even replying on this thread. Do you realize you have to INTENTIONALLY misspell mosquito to misquito? Doesn't matter: PC, smart phone, tablet. You have to FORCE it to misspell misquito. 

Somebody make me buy one of these! Minikota, huh? Simrad on a skiff? This kind of bullshit is in lines of Borat or "Letters from a nut" by Ted L. Nancy.


----------

